

Ask HN: What's the best way to learn Erlang? - DavidSJ

Subject says it all.  Good books, web tutorials, etc. please.
======
globalrev
Erlang book part 1: www.erlang.org/download/erlang-book-part1.pdf Buy:
<http://www.pragprog.com/titles/jaerlang/programming-erlang>

<http://www.erlang.org/doc.html>

Write a spamfilter.

Write a chatclient.

Write a webserver.

~~~
DavidSJ
Thank you.

------
prakash
The guys at Process one are writing a book on Erlang, you might want to wait
for that.

